# routine for new v puppy and meeting an older dog!!



## debs (Aug 21, 2010)

hi all, we are picking up our new V puppy in two weeks. Can anyone advise me roughly of a daily routine with a new puppy. We are new to the idea of the crate but are planning to use one.
We also have a 17 year old Collie dog who is gonna be kind of surprised to have a new playmate at his old age! Our current dog is deaf and rather blind and arthritic (he no longer goes for walks) but is otherwise in good health and could go on for some time yet!
Has anyone experienced bringing a new puppy home to an older dog?
We did not want to wait until our old dog passed away to bring the pup into our home. We feel that now is the right time for the pup to come into our family.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't speak from experience as I've never had an old dog....but these dogs have an enormous amount of energy. I think it will take a good amount of discipline from your part, and your collies, to keep the new pup in check.

Dogs are better at it than us a lot of the time, so hopefully your collie is up for the task of calming a high energy pup.


Did you talk to your breeder about the situation?


----------

